# US Citizen Driving in the UK



## MatthewKenward (Oct 26, 2008)

Good Evening All

My US Fiance is moving over to the UK in January and Im trying to get her insured on my car!

She has a full US license and we dont want to have to change it to a UK one yet (dont have to for a year anyway) but of course I cant name her on my policy because of her license, is it a catch22 or is there someone out there that could help?

Thanks alot


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Some UK insurers who will insure with a foreign license -- shop around. A quick Google turned a handful up.

Make sure she doesn't get close to the 12 months before starting to learn for the test -- most Americans will find it quite difficult compared to the test they took at home.


----------



## slatey (Dec 12, 2008)

MatthewKenward said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> My US Fiance is moving over to the UK in January and Im trying to get her insured on my car!
> 
> ...


hi, i assume you have already asked your insurance company to insure her and they said they could not? i found the following information on another web site i hope it helps.
Is my US drivers licence valid in the UK? 



As a Visitor: 

You may drive vehicles up to 7.5 tonnes and with up to 16 passenger seats, provided your full licence or driving permit remains valid for up to 12 months from the date of entering Great Britain (England, Scotland, Wales).

As a Resident: 
Provided your full licence, issued by one of the 50 United States or its territories, remains valid, you can drive any category of small vehicle shown on your licence for up to 12 months from the time you became resident. To ensure continuous driving entitlement a provisional GB licence must have been obtained and a driving test(s) passed before the 12 month period elapses. If you obtain a provisional licence during this period, you are not subject to provisional licence conditions e.g. displaying `L' plates or being supervised by a qualified driver or being precluded from motorways.

However, if you do not pass a test within the 12 month concessionary period you will not be allowed to drive as a full licence holder and provisional licence conditions will apply.

If you do not apply for a provisional licence within the first 12 months you must stop driving and obtain a British provisional licence with a view to passing a driving test. Provisional licence conditions will then apply.

Further information on driving licenses can be received by contacting the Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency.


----------



## mcrooks (Dec 21, 2008)

*US citizen driving in the UK*



MatthewKenward said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> My US Fiance is moving over to the UK in January and Im trying to get her insured on my car!
> 
> ...


.

Good Evening!
My husband and I went through this when we moved from the States to the UK in February. We had the exact same problem. We bought a car, but could not find anyone who would insure us because we had a US license! You can't even apply for a UK license until you have been driving for 6 months. We thought we were in a catch 22 predicament! We went online to find an insurance company and wound up 6 (them) 0 (us). I then found the insurance company *Norwich Union*, who were more than happy to insure us! Their price quotes were even cheaper than other ones online. They do have a website online. Also, I have heard but cannot confirm this, that if you had the insurance company called Geico in the United States, that they do have a company out here and will insure you. I found that Geico's prices were more than Norwich Union. Some insurance companies wanted 1400 and up to insure our one car. Norwich charged us less than 350 and gave us a 49 pound rebate after 3 months of being accident free. I would check them out and wish you luck. You may have switch insurance companies to be able to have your fiance on a policy with you. Hope this helped! 
Warmest regards,
Michele


----------

